# Real-life zombie encounter in 1850- Raw Story



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Oct 28, 2016)

Raw Story news/opinion website has an article on the failed Franklin expedition of the arctic. 
‘They’re not human’: How 19th-century Inuit coped with a real-life invasion of the ‘walking dead’

Basically the Inuit tribe in the area was chilling/minding their business when starving, brain damaged cannibal members of the expedition wound up off King William Island in 1850. They tried to help them but the survivors wouldn't eat seal meat. The survivors were seen carrying human flesh. 



> But the true horror of the encounter wouldn't be revealed until several months later.
> 
> The Inuit had left in such a hurry that they had abandoned several belongings. When a small party went back to the camp to retrieve them, they found an igloo filled with corpses.
> 
> ...



Forget the movie _Revenant_. Why isn't this being made into an Oscar nomination movie?


----------



## Vaz (Oct 29, 2016)

Interesting ... and chilling. Could be a great basis for a story.


----------

